# The Haunting At Bell Hall 2014



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

2014 was an interesting Halloween. We had brief showers until 9:30 when heavy rain and wind came in. Unfortunately, I did not get as many photos as I would have liked. It started pouring as I was taking them. I have not quite gotten the hang of night photography yet. 

Thanks for looking. 

Video

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rsz26gf9v6fiv8b/Bell Hall 2014 - Medium.m4v?dl=0


Night Pics


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

Below are some day shots


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

VERY IMPRESSIVE! Nice....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Stunning large angel statue. The setup in general is excellent, though.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow what a top notch cemetary! You have some extraordinary pieces. Just beautiful.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I think you did great with the night photos...what are you talking about??? They are awesome.

Looks like a real cemetery.....the color of the stones, and your other props real make it eerie.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Looked great! The ghost by the grave, and the lady ghost character by the other grave, are fantastic!!!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Your props are awesome, you did a great job on the entire set-up, well done.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Beautiful work, nice cemetery!!!


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you for all the kind words. I really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Absolutely love your mausoleum with your crank ghost and also adore the tall angel statuary with the ivy and low headstone they really lend a eerie atmosphere to your cemetery especially with the lighting. Good job,


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

awesome setup


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing matrix mom said, that it looks like a real cemetery. It's beautiful! My favorite is the angel and the ivy. I also really like the skeleton popping his head out of his box tomb. The lighting and pictures are great too.

Now that I've watched the video: What light did you use with your Ghostly Child? That was awesome! And are those eyes in the slab grave? COOL! I love crank ghosts and mausoleums. So classic and spooky.


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

Weeping Angel...thank you for your post. The light was the blue kaleidoscope Gemmy led light from Home Depot. It creates a blue pulsating effect similar to underwater light effects. I thought it helped add some dimension and movement to the static ghost. Hope this answered your question.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I just watched your video & along with that eerie music...wow what a trip that was. Your cemetery at night is really something, so real looking. Wonderful set up.


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

Simply stunning
The layout, props and lighting are perfect. Great job!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

fm42...it doesn't get any better than realistic looking!!! Beautiful setup!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

foolishmortal42 said:


> Below are some day shots
> 
> View attachment 231340


Very nice....she's particularly wonderful ^


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Your cemetery is outstanding


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! what a set up. I agree, it looks real. do you leave the angel statues out all year? mausoleums, flying crank ghosts, peepers, awesome static props. it is just amazing.


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind comments. Hallorenescene...I don't keep the statues outside during the year. They go into the unfinished part of my basement with all the rest of my halloween stuff. Much to wife's dismay I have used up all our storage space. .


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Stunning large angel statue. The setup in general is excellent, though.


Very nice! Love the realism in the set up. Definitely shows some serious thought! 

Question: Is the Large Angel holding the bowl a garden type of statue that you adapted to a gravestone?

I purchased some much smaller garden statuaries out of season in order to do something similar, but I have never seen anything close to her size without breaking the bank (by the way, the concrete wrap and her pedestal are very well done!)


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome set up, thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

very very cool my friend


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Awsome cemetary set up!!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Simply beautiful. I like all the detail that you put into your individual props. The ivy on the angel is a really a cool touch. Your tombstones are excellent. The addition of real wood molding on a lot of your props really ups the realism. Very nice job.


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the all kind comments. Spiney99...Thank you for your post. The angel statue was from Garden Ridge. They carried it a few years ago. I got it on clearance for a pretty good price. I modeled the gravestone on one from Highgate Cemetery. The link to a pic of the Highgate gravestone is below.

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/321374123379472006/


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Well you nailed it. Great job. 
This leads me to another question.. how long do you leave everything up? With that type of quality in your yard, I'd be looking out the window often! I started using a projector outdoors, so most of my set up was same day..wondering if you have any suggestions for security etc


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

foolish, you did a nice job of fashioning your angel off this one.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Super job! Love all the detail- especially the angel.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh wow! I really like the quality of your haunt pieces. Your mausoleum is one of the nicest I've seen. Very nicely done!


----------



## goundy (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh my god! That shrouded in figure in the first picture is amazing. It has such an authentic ethereal look. How did you do it might I ask?


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

Goundy ....thank you for your post. For the shrouded ghost child, I used a girl mannequin as the base. I painted it white and put a simple white gown on it. I then added cheese cloth. The final layers were white tulle. The tulle really gave it the ethereal look. I then put a blue kaleidoscope LED light on it to provide color and some sense of movement. I hope that answers your question.

Happy Haunting


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Loved your photos! Wonderful inspiration. Great job!


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Elegant haunt. Stunning, thanks for sharing. I am excited to see that someone who lives in such a gorgeous home would decorate so much. Do your neighbors like your display? I would love such a display close in my neighborhood.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Fantastic Haunt. The use of the crypts and cemetery and ghosts is very effective and creepy. I love your witch also. Nice use of the bales of hay and the large pieces of wood. Nice inspiration for my witches this year.


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

Booswife, Countess No and Printersdevil, thank you for your kind comments. Countess No....my neighbors have been very supportive of my haunt. Halloween is a big deal in Atlanta and everyone seems to get into the spirit in my neighborhood. Last year I had a little girl of around 6 come up to me and thank me for doing my haunt and thanked me for my Halloween spirit. It made all the hard work worth it.


----------

